# Oar extensions: Cataract vs. Carlisle



## pvsprme (Apr 15, 2012)

Got a good deal on some Cataract 9' oars, on assembly of new boat it appears they're going to be too short so I'm looking at getting some 1 foot extensions. Appears Cataract makes them as well as Carlisle, price is only a few bucks more; anyone have personal experience with them?
Cascade Outfitters Whitewater Rafting Equipment: Cataract 1' extension


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just bought some from sawyer and I really like them.


----------



## pvsprme (Apr 15, 2012)

*oar extensions*

Did you get the Cataracts? I figure they're composite, same material as the oars and would be better than the aluminium Carlisles in my case.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

The ones I got from sawyer are made out of the same stuff as my oar shafts.


----------



## pvsprme (Apr 15, 2012)

*Oar extensions*

Interesting in that their site nor Cataracts site mention them. So are yours the composite like the polecat shafts?


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had extensions for my 9 foot carlyles and have had them for several years. They work very well and I have had no issues with weakness or anything else. I use them with the 8 inch NRS oar lock stands for rivers with maneuvering room and the shorter versions for more technical and tighter spaces. Cheap way to get longer oars, though I still use 9 footers for spares.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

I got a set of the Carlisle extenders for father's day. I've used them a couple of times with my ten foot cataracts rowing into the w on the San Juan. They fit perfectly and are easy to use. They also make a world of difference, I'm sure either brand would do that though!


----------

